# Heat mats in exo terra



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Any reason why I can't get the heat in the exo terra glass vivarium to go over 56 degrees F? It's an exo terra heat mat (small). If you feel the mat (underneath the terrarium) you can feel a bit of heat, but it's not getting much warmer in the terrarium and the digital thermometer shows it's satying at about 56 degrees F. Currently, I'm having to blast the room with the radiators.

Heat mat seems to be warm so it IS getting power and the thermostat indicates that it is heating. Any tips?


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

It seems like a small exo terra heat mat isn't capable of heating my little terrarium... but any of the bigger heat mats wouldn't fit under it so I'm a little confused. Any help?


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

I put cardboard under my Exo Terra tank and it acted like a conductor and made it a little warmer in the enclosure (only by about 10f though)


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

i use exo terra heat wave on my frog tanks, exo terra 12 x 12 x12 and 12 x 12 x 18, and they are both at 74...

they stick on the side or back and are available in rainforest or desert... rainforest is what i use on my frogs...


----------



## karma (Jul 12, 2007)

i use polystyrene sheet under mine it reflects all the heat upwards ,rather than it being obsorbed by whatever the mat and viv sit on.


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

knighty said:


> i use exo terra heat wave on my frog tanks, exo terra 12 x 12 x12 and 12 x 12 x 18, and they are both at 74...
> 
> they stick on the side or back and are available in rainforest or desert... rainforest is what i use on my frogs...


Well, now it's giving no heat at all so it must be faulty. It's an exo terra rainforest one.

New question: What's the best way to remove a faulty heat mat from the tank?


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Is this for your crestie? If so, you don't actually need a heatmat, as they do well at room temp, as long as your house isn't like a fridge. None of mine are heated at all. Also, If you want to put a mat on it, put it on the back so it heats the whole tank and not the substrate.

Anna


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

biohazard156 said:


> Is this for your crestie? If so, you don't actually need a heatmat, as they do well at room temp, as long as your house isn't like a fridge. None of mine are heated at all. Also, If you want to put a mat on it, put it on the back so it heats the whole tank and not the substrate.
> 
> Anna


It's for a crestie but my house is a bit too cold for him. However, won't be a big problem soon because I'm moving to a very warm house at the end of the month. But in the meantime, got the mat to keep him warm. Better safe than sorry.

Turns out it was a dud. Lasted 2 hours before crapping out on me and never came back on. Got it replaced, got a new one and now waiting to see if we get some success!

Thanks for the replies everyone.


----------



## karma (Jul 12, 2007)

goodluck : victory:.


----------



## domeboy (Aug 13, 2010)

If the matt is placed on the back would the heat not get blocked by the polystrene decorative backing?


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

domeboy said:


> If the matt is placed on the back would the heat not get blocked by the polystrene decorative backing?


Only if it's being used............................


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

The exo Terra rainforest heat mats are poo.....I've done warmer farts....get the desert one:2thumb:


----------

